

NASA Data Find Some Hope for Water in Aral Sea Basin - xbeta
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?release=2014-050

======
trhway
dude, where is my water?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aral_Sea](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aral_Sea)

"Many of the canals were poorly built, allowing water to leak or evaporate.
From the Qaraqum Canal, the largest in Central Asia, perhaps 30 to 75% of the
water went to waste. Today, only 12% of Uzbekistan's irrigation canal length
is waterproofed.

Of the 47,750 km of interfarm irrigation channels in the basin, only 28% have
antifiltration linings. Only 77% of farm intakes have flow gauges, and of the
268,500 km of onfarm channels, only 21% have anti-filtration linings, which
retain on average 15% more water than unlined channels."

